# Want to start trying to make music but I know nothing



## Trndsttr (May 1, 2020)

So my fursona makes music in the universe my characters live in. I’ve been thinking about trying to make some songs because I think it would be fun. But I don’t know anything. I’m still in high school so I haven’t really had a chance to learn anything to start myself going. So I was wondering if maybe there was something I could do to start learning the basics of how to use or what a good program is. Idk.


----------



## Water Draco (May 1, 2020)

A dig around on YouTube will turn up stuff on music theory.


----------



## zeroPony (May 2, 2020)

Determine your goals. Find a music school or teacher nearby. Try to find out right person for you. Maybe you'll like it and become popular musician
Also take a look on Michael Hewitt's books (music theory, composition and harmonics for computer musician).


----------



## Starbeak (May 3, 2020)

I made a bunch of "Music" back in 2015 with zero knowledge of how to do anything music related.

I started by just grabbed a bunch of royalty free clips and mashed them together.

I bought a digital workstation in 2014 for 20$ just to see what noise I can muster up...

Later, I cropped some samples up, rearranged them, added effects to them then in 2015, I released the junk I did for free just by messing around.

...

I did all this for fun without knowing a thing about music, but I did it for fun rather then for a project. 

My suggestion if you are serious about music, wait until college then take up Music Theory.

(=


----------



## Pogo (May 3, 2020)

Pick up an instrument and scour the interwebs for tutorials.
Or dip your toes into digital music and find artists you like and see if there is any information on which tools/programs they had in their disposal.
Scour the web for key words and you'll have somewhere to start. Other forums dedicated to the production of music may be of some help.
This forum has a music section as well, might wanna dig thru and see if anything pops up for producing your own music.


----------



## Guifrog (May 3, 2020)

Myself, on the music production forum side:
OC ReMix Community
I learned my way through digital with their help. I found that remixing existing songs and getting criticism was a great way to build up my skills and get a grasp of music composition and production, and thus proceed to creating original stuff. Whenever you're too lost, you can always ask for directions on their Music and Production subforum. I do recommend this guide for a start, but you may skip that KVRAudio thing and pricey software for now. ;p Because,

www.zero-project.gr: Help/Music programs
There's a list of free and low-cost softwares here. I'd personally recommend LMMS, if you want space for new instrument samples as you go further.

If you'd rather just compose fun stuff without many ambitions, you may download some free music making apps, like Game Music Jam (Android/iOS/Windows), or Ejay (this one's completely premade loop-based, or at least it was when I tried it back in the day).

Of course, in the end, you'll find out the best approach for you~!


----------



## raaky (Nov 2, 2020)

Learn Ableton or FL Studio. These are the two most popular pieces of software that professionals use to create music now. There are tons of tutorials for them online.


----------



## Monosuki the Aurian (Nov 2, 2020)

Trndsttr said:


> So my fursona makes music in the universe my characters live in. I’ve been thinking about trying to make some songs because I think it would be fun. But I don’t know anything. I’m still in high school so I haven’t really had a chance to learn anything to start myself going. So I was wondering if maybe there was something I could do to start learning the basics of how to use or what a good program is. Idk.


As a high school student myself, I can tell ya of some good programs to use. It truly depends on what kind of music you are trying to make, ex. Drums, piano, and others, but if you are looking for wind instrument guidance, I could help there. As for music makers, there are some dubstep pads you could try virtually, and they tend to be quite the music! Also, I have one great app you can try. It's called Chordbot lite, a free little music maker where you can take different types of music, variations, and others and convert them into your own little songs. You can adjust tempo, bass, pitch, and all the intricate details in it! I've used Chordbot most of my time, and it's quite satisfying! And if you have a small sum of money, you could buy the full version to get access to the full options of Chordbot. There's another app called Djay free where you can take songs and mix them in true dubstep fashion. This also includes changing the pitch and tone of the song to fit your preferences, and makes it easier too!

But more hands on, I can give some guidance about piano if that does interest you. Some basics to go over are the white keys, which resemble C, D, E F, G B, and high C. The black notes on the piano are sharps and flats of the notes on the white keys, like above the first is a C#, or  the white key is referred to as a C flat. And yeah, if you need more insight, let me know! I've taken some band classes, and did Marching band, so i can help out in any physical instrument styles! Or if the music maker apps that I recommended work, then that'll be great!

Hope this information helps!


----------



## Domjoe414 (Nov 4, 2020)

Trndsttr said:


> So my fursona makes music in the universe my characters live in. I’ve been thinking about trying to make some songs because I think it would be fun. But I don’t know anything. I’m still in high school so I haven’t really had a chance to learn anything to start myself going. So I was wondering if maybe there was something I could do to start learning the basics of how to use or what a good program is. Idk.


Learn a good bit of music theory (as said earlier). Once you've done that, there are some pretty easy sets of chords you can use for a frame, and then base a melody off of that. If you want lyrics, one thing that I found helped me to practice is taking a song that someone else made and rewriting the lyrics. Obviously don't claim it's your own or anything like that, but it can be nice to get used to writing things with a specific melody and sound in mind


----------

